# Canon 5dmii quirk or software issue?



## steven63 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm appealing to the experts out there to see if they can help me narrow down a problem I am having with my 5dmii. I suspect it is a camera problem and not software, so I am looking for others who might have had similar issues and what they had to do to resolve.

Here are the details:

- ONLY when I take both RAW and jpg pictures does this problem happen.
- I use a Sandisk 16gb 60mb/s cf card. Two of them in fact, and neither performs differently in this dilemma. I always format the cards before I use them.

When I plug the camera into my computer (windows based), the adobe bridge downloader launches and shows me the first few photos on the card, then promptly freezes. I can't do anything with the program other than ctrl-alt-delete into the program manager and close it.

If I put the card into my 7d I can get the photos, but the software for getting the photos is different. So as I said, while I suspect it is the camera I can't be completely sure at this point.

Anybody else had a similiar problem?


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 7, 2011)

why don't you download a trial of lightroom and try that if it works software problem if not camera issue i suspect a software issue though let us know how you get on


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you tried using Canon's EOS Utility to download the photos? That would help to determine if it's a problem with the app or the camera.


----------



## AJ (Sep 7, 2011)

I use a CF card reader that plugs into a USB port.
Insert the card into the reader, create a directory, drag and drop the files.
Convert CR2 files to DNG (optional)
launch Bridge and select your newly created directory.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Sep 7, 2011)

Haven't had the problem. You might try using a card reader rather than a direct connect of the camera to the computer and see if the problem persists


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Sep 7, 2011)

I use a 7d and I haven't seen that issue, but I rarely plug the camera straight into the computer except for tethered shooting. I consider the camera only a 3rd option to get data off (1st is fast USB3 reader, 2nd is slow USB2 reader (which is still much faster than camera), and only then would I go to the camera.

Try preventing bridge from pulling and instead copy the files straight off the camera (it should appear as a drive). This will be an even clearer test than using lightroom since adobe makes both lightroom and bridge, and there is the possibility of shared code. It would also be interesting if you use a USB reader (about $10) and let bridge try to work directly.


----------



## Arjay (Sep 7, 2011)

I would try,
1. insert a blank CF card
2. attach camera to computer, open EOS utility
3. reset preferences


----------



## archangelrichard (Sep 7, 2011)

It sounds like the adobe bridge software may have a corrupted file (like a .dll). 33 years of computer experience says this is the most likely culprit. If you can red a directory in explorer (as suggested above) or use it in the camera or in a USB reader then the card itself is OK, the camera is ok, it has to be windows

You may have to uninstall the adobe product and then reinstall it; you might check adobe's site for an update

Alternatively does zoombrowser (which should have come with the camera and is downloadable from Canon's site) have the same issue?


----------



## Jedifarce (Sep 18, 2011)

steven63 said:


> When I plug the camera into my computer (windows based), the adobe bridge downloader launches and shows me the first few photos on the card, then promptly freezes. I can't do anything with the program other than ctrl-alt-delete into the program manager and close it.
> 
> Anybody else had a similiar problem?



Never, probably because I use a CF card reader and never the camera itself.


----------



## 7enderbender (Sep 18, 2011)

I use that same exact combination but never Bridge for the download but rather the Canon EOS utility tool. I prefer that latter because it works easily with my naming convention for the downloads.

In any case, I would try the Canon tool to test if there is a problem with the camera or card etc. Then make sure that the Adobe stuff is up to date. There were just a few new updates for Bridge and CS5 (depending on which version you have). If that doesn't help I would try Bridge on a different computer just to make sure that it's not a limitation of or conflict on your current machine.


----------



## nesarajah (Sep 21, 2011)

AJ said:


> I use a CF card reader that plugs into a USB port.
> Insert the card into the reader, create a directory, drag and drop the files.
> Convert CR2 files to DNG (optional)
> launch Bridge and select your newly created directory.



this probably is the best solution but i woudnt convert the imges to DNG 
card readers are the way to go. 
had many cards ruined using the camera to import ( disclaimer: used to happpen a lot on the Oly E-3 , never done it on a Canon)
still keep my images in the original RAW , might be proven wrong in the long run .


----------



## steven63 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I discovered it is not the camera and is bridge/windows that is causing the problem. 

And thanks for the advice on card readers. I'll surely be looking into purchasing one of those.


----------

